# Has anyone made huckleberry beer?



## B M W (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anyone made huckleberry beer and if so did you start with a kit?And what kit would you recommend? I have about 3/4 gal. bag of huckleberries my brother-in-law gave me to make into something and both my husband and I like the huckleberry beer we bought at the store and thought it would be a fun one to try. 


One other question I have is can you recap twist top beer bottles?


----------



## masta (Oct 13, 2006)

You can not recap twist top beer bottles and I will look through my recipe links for huckleberry beer. I would guess it is a wheat beerwith the hukleberries added.


----------



## masta (Oct 13, 2006)

Found this today:



Huckleberry Ale 
(5 gallons, extract with grain)<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

OG = 1.052, FG = 1.010, Bitterness = 22.5 IBUs, Color = 7.5 SRM 

Ingredients: 

6 lbs. pale malt extract syrup
1.0 lb. carapils or dextrin malt 
0.5 lb. crystal malt 40° Lovibond4.5 AAU of Cascade hops (0.75 oz. 6.0% of alpha acid) 
3.4 AAU of Liberty hops (0.75 oz. 4.5% of alpha acid) 
5 lbs. fresh huckleberries or fruit of choice 
1 pt. starter of Wyeast 1056 (American Ale) or White Labs WLP-001 (California Ale) 
2/3 cup corn sugar for priming 

Step by Step: 

Mash grain in 2.75 gallons of water at 150° F for 60 minutes. Sparge with 168 to 170° F water to collect 5.75 gallons of wort. Total boil time is 90 minutes. After 30 minutes add Cascade hops and boil 45 more minutes. Add the <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:City><st1lace>Liberty</st1lace></st1:City> hops, boil 15 more minutes and add the fruit to steep during whirlpool. Whirlpool wort and cool to 69° F to pitch starter. Oxygenate/aerate well. 
Ferment at 69° F for 7 days, transfer to secondary and ferment for 7 more days or until gravity is about 2° Plato (1.008) and fermentation stops. Rack, prime and bottle condition at 50° F for at least one week before drinking. <BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">


----------



## B M W (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Masta, sounds like a good recipe.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay I've never had the pleasure of trying a huckleberry. What would it come close to tasting like, better or worse.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 13, 2006)

Wade,
Huckleberries are very close to highbush blueberries. Instead of being blue with a white dusting, they are black with a white dusting. The taste is almost identical.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank You appleman. I have never seen them anywhere but if I do I will
surely pick some up and make a wine out of them now that I know what
they are.


----------

